# Looking into buying a new trailer...



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I am looking at buying a 6x12 V-nose, single axle trailer. My biggest concern is, will all of my gear fit along with a Polaris 500 Sportsman in there as well. (4 dzn full bodies, 2 dzn shells, 2 blinds, decoy tub, mallard harvestar pack, 1 dzn duck decoys, all of the heads for the goose decoys, waders) Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.

DZ


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd go a little bigger and bump up to a dual axle.


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks. My atv weighs around 800 lbs and the dealers say that the 6x12 is enough, but I do like the dual axles for that added help. I was also thinking if anybody else uses their atv's to pull their smaller trialers in when you can't with truck. Any thoughts on that?

DZ


----------



## dmosely (Oct 26, 2011)

A well-organized 6 x 12 single axel is more than enough. Your 4 wheeler does not weigh 800 lbs, it weighs 700. A typical single axel is 3000 to 3500. You will never load it close to max. Decoys don't weigh much at all. Dual axels are for contractors who haul serious weight. I have almost the identical amount of gear you are talking about. Put in a removable shelf, above your wheeler, up to the service door - put your coys up top. Put the wheeler underneath. I would recommend a v-nose! Put shelves in the v nose for all the misc junk we waterfowlers collect/hoard. Yes, it's nice to have a big trailer. But then need a bigger truck, bigger garage/storage space etc. etc. Shoot straight young fella...


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

dmosely, thanks for the information. I will definately look for the 6x12 single axle. I do like the V nose option. Trying to shoot as straight as possible.

DZ


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I didn't get the V Nose but got a bigger trailer 6x14. I am going to do some more modifications to it this summer. I did take some advice from this forum and hung my layout blinds on the back doors. Works nice.

DZ


----------



## bw1856 (Nov 1, 2010)

I seen this post and I had to tell you about this company I found. I am on my second trailer, it's a 16 footer with 7 doz full bodies, other gear and a Polaris ATV like you. They sell trailer, atv racks and decoy bags. After doing my research and talking to the guys at this company about the systems, I bought the 16 ft trailer kit and the decoy bags. One of the biggest reasons I like there bags is they are made to hang high in the trailer, using the space better and leaving room to drive the atv under them. In my old trailer I tried throwing them on a pile, shelves and I tried to hang some of the bags but wasn't the best setup, plus I beat the decoys up. I can remove everything in the trailer in less than 5-10 minutes and have my trailer back for hauling other things and don't have to deal with the shelves being in the way. Later in the season we had lots of fields we could not drive in so I bought there ATV rack, it's awesome, so convenient plus I don't have to beat my trailer and truck up driving in the fields anymore!

The stuff is made heavy duty, used it all season and held up awesome and so did my decoys!

Here is there website, check them out.

www.bagemoutdoors.com

I will try to post some pics this week


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Since that picture I have put a cargo net across the front just behind the door. Still leaves the back open for the ATV ect. During the off season I put my decoys in the attic of my house. I heard to many bad stories of decoys warping in hot trailers. This is something definately to look into for the future.

Thanks....


----------

